

Serpentine: a battle between a rock and a hard place - indiejade
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2010/07/16/MN3T1EE9KS.DTL&tsp=1

======
teilo
And this is why the state of California is on the verge of bankruptcy.

